# Question on haging quilts...



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I remember reading about how a quilter hung her quilt layers on a wall to pin them together. I would like to use my hall wall for doing that. What kind of clips would I use to hang the layers????


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I remember reading that as well. I would think strong large binder clips would hold them. That is what the quilt show here uses. When I used to layer and baste the quilts I'd go to the church and use two long tables put today into a square.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

My mom used 4x8 sheets of hard foam type of insulating sheets. Screwed them to the wall and covered with felt. That way she could pin blocks to it. I never got the hang of it myself so i bought 2 folding tables that i pull out to layer my big quilts on.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

When I was working I would put a couple of the big school tables in my classroom together to use for putting my quilts together. Now that Im retired I don't have anything like that to use. My dining room table works for baby quilts. The rooms in my mobile home are small. I have a long hallway wall that would work perfect. One of my quilting friends from long ago had a piece of warm and natural hanging on the wall of her quilting room and used it to place pieces of a block to see if the colors worked together.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a design wall made of a vinyl tablecloth turned flannel side out and stapled to the wall with paper staples. Holds blocks well, but if you want to actual sandwich quilts, you'd need a sturdier system. I looked around and found these directions:
https://southerncharmquiltblog.wordpress.com/2014/06/30/spray-basting-on-the-wall-tutorial/
http://www.patchworkposse.com/how-to-wall-basting/

I was wrong about using clips -- both of these links show nails that are left permanently, and safety pins for holding the backing and batting.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Belfrybat!!! That was an interesting tutorial! I really don't like using spray adhesives but it did work for her. The tablecloth idea is excellent - just wish I had a wall big enough to staple it up and leave it. I'm thinking about cutting a piece big enough for the back of the door and stapling IT on...I always have those plastic table clothes around to use on the table when the grandkids and I are rock painting etc. Thanks again for the GREAT ideas!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I also use the vinyl tablecloth with flannel side outward.
but mine is spray adhesive to foam board then mount on to wall.
Then foam board is mounted inside picture frame.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Great idea Mo!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

MO -- yours would certainly look a lot better. I have mine in the bedroom where no one sees it. 

Kim -- From what I've read the only way the vertical sandwiching system works if if you spray baste. The downward pull of the fabrics apparently makes pinning nigh to impossible. You can also use the bed -- still have to bend over but better than crawling around on the floor. Somewhere I have instructions on how to sandwich a quilt using one of those fold up cardboard cutting "mats" that can be used on a bed or table. If I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I totally forgot about those fold up card board cutting mats Belfry!!!!! I used to have one years ago! That would be perfect to lay on my bed top. I have a queen size bed. I will have to put a gate up so that my big dogs don't try to "join" me on the bed though. LOL!!! I'll have to get another one. Thanks for the reminder!!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I found the tute! It's from 2011. Thankfully I never delete anything. I can send you a Word version I have saved or you can go here and download your own: http://imperamagna.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-little-old-lady.html. If you look at her pics you'll see she doesn't have the entire quilt on the board at one time, but moves the sections until it is all pin basted. I hope this helps.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

This tutorial is AWESOME!!!! It's JUST what I needed so that I could sit and pin the quilts!!!! I am going to JoAnns tomorrow and see if I can find one of those cutting boards and get some binder clips. THANKS SO MUCH BELFRYBAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Belfrybat, do you know where to find those cardboard cutting mats? I looked at JoAnns and Walmart here but there were none. Do they still make them I wonder???


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

JoAnns has them here in Abilene. If yours doesn't order at joann.com online and they will ship free to your nearest store. http://www.joann.com/prym-dritz-superboard-cutting-board/1025055.html


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you!!!! I will order one!!!


----------

